
The Surface Studio - chokolad
https://www.penny-arcade.com/news/post/2016/10/26/the-surface-studio
======
SCdF
I always appreciate Gabe's stance. I'm not an artist, and so these devices
aren't for me, but it's really cool to hear from someone whose job is to
actually produce content on a day to day basis, and to produce the kind of
content these devices are targeting.

It feels much more relevant than hearing random hot takes on the internet
about how the number after the graphics card name should be larger.

~~~
lj3
I'm not an artist either, but it is occasionally useful to be able to interact
with a screen with fingers or a stylus instead of a mouse. Also, the screen
has a 3:2 aspect ratio. :D

